# I like Pumpkin Pie



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

It ain't thanksgiving but this is what 1 piece of pie removed makes the 10" pie plate look like when i'm first in line .


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll be more than glad to take the other piece off your hands!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Hmm. Maybe rewrite Joan Jett's song:

"I love pumpkin pie
"Stick another one in the oven bay bay
I love pumpkin pie
Cook one up and share with me

(Screech like cat getting tail stepped on.)


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I've been making my own Punkin Pie / Cheesecake for years now.

Took my Grandmother's Punkin pie recipe, modified it to add Cheesecake also.

Dang, can I ever eat the whole thing at one sitting. 

ED


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

SS your timing is perfect. Since I had great success with my attempt at chicken pot pie, the store bought crust was perfect, I'm now ready to make a Libby's pumpkin pie. First attempt will be right from the recipe on the can. Then I will adjust to include other ideas which I hope to find here. Last will be learning to make my own crust. Mama would kick me for using store bought but if it gets me going, which it has, it isn't all bad.

I'll post results.
Bud


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Bud9051 said:


> SS your timing is perfect. Since I had great success with my attempt at chicken pot pie, the store bought crust was perfect, I'm now ready to make a Libby's pumpkin pie. First attempt will be right from the recipe on the can. Then I will adjust to include other ideas which I hope to find here. Last will be learning to make my own crust. Mama would kick me for using store bought but if it gets me going, which it has, it isn't all bad.
> 
> I'll post results.
> Bud


Enjoy that 1st piece .


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Msradell said:


> I'll be more than glad to take the other piece off your hands!


I'm sorry you couldn't make it in time for that other piece . Being concerned it would get stale , I just ate it for breakfast .


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

From scratch or from a can, how does everyone make their pumpkin pies?

Bud


----------



## YaterSpoon (Dec 1, 2016)

Bud9051 said:


> From scratch or from a can, how does everyone make their pumpkin pies?
> 
> Bud


My mother's method is from the can, but use 1/2 the spices they call for. Two thumbs up.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Bud9051 said:


> From scratch or from a can, how does everyone make their pumpkin pies?
> Bud


I make sweet potato pie now. I like it better than pumpkin. I guess its a southern thing?
Same recipe except you use sweet potato instead of pumpkin.
Gotta have some whipped cream topping. On either.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

IIR , back when i was younger , we discussed this Pumpkin subject and i determined from research on the net that we were really eating Squash pie .


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'll stick with calling it "pumpkin" never been too fond of squash.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Bud9051 said:


> SS your timing is perfect. Since I had great success with my attempt at chicken pot pie, the store bought crust was perfect, I'm now ready to make a Libby's pumpkin pie. First attempt will be right from the recipe on the can. Then I will *adjust to include other ideas which I hope to find here. * Last will be learning to make my own crust. Mama would kick me for using store bought but if it gets me going, which it has, it isn't all bad.
> 
> I'll post results.
> Bud


See bold above

I sense an invitation to share recipes.

Here is my grandmother's recipe written over 70 years ago.

2 Eggs , 1/4 Tsp Nutmeg ground
1.5 cups Sugar , 1/4 Tsp Cinnamon ground
pinch salt , 1/4 tsp Allspice ground
1 cup pumpkin , 1/4 Tsp Cloves ground
1.5 cups milk

In bowl, Beat eggs, add sugar, salt, pumpkin, spices. Mix.
Add milk and mix well.
Put in uncooked pie shell, Bake in 375 - 400-degree oven for 40 minutes.

Simple enough.

You will notice that she uses Allspice, instead of the Ginger on the canned recipe.

Also, I use Xylitol as a sugar substitute, it is the only natural sweetener that won't spike your blood glucose.

Now for the Pumpkin Cheesecake recipe that I mentioned earlier.

On a package of Cream cheese, there is a recipe for cheesecake, all I do is add the pumpkin pie mix into the cheesecake mix, stirring slightly to blend them, but not mix fully.

Then bake them together until done.

I got this idea from buying a Fancy pumpkin Cheesecake at a high price and thinking I can do this and save money.

As for the Pumpkin, if you want to spend time gutting cleaning and skinnin a pumpkin, go ahead, but be warned the labor is intense.

And the canned Gourd is just as good, and I think worth the cost. Besides they are only sold in the fall, but canned is on the shelf year around. 

ED


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Ed, "I sense an invitation to share recipes." Your instincts are correct. I very much enjoy hearing what others have done and moving forward with great opinions. I'm getting anxious and will post. 

Bud


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Bud9051 said:


> I'll stick with calling it "pumpkin" never been too fond of squash.


Same here . Sliced Squash and deep fried in bacon fat ( MAYBE )


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Bud9051 said:


> I'm now ready to make a Libby's pumpkin pie.
> 
> I'll post results.
> Bud


Libby's , that's the wife's favorite .


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Don't know why but Libby's is the one I grabbed off the shelf. Avoided the house brand, not time to cut corners. One can will give me 2-9" pies. The local favorite pie restaurant here sold their 10" pie for $22, at least that is what it was at xmas. So lots of wiggle room on buying ingredients. 

Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Bud9051 said:


> SS your timing is perfect. Since I had great success with my attempt at chicken pot pie, the store bought crust was perfect, I'm now ready to make a Libby's pumpkin pie. First attempt will be right from the recipe on the can. Then I will adjust to include other ideas which I hope to find here. Last will be learning to make my own crust. Mama would kick me for using store bought but if it gets me going, which it has, it isn't all bad.
> 
> I'll post results.
> Bud


Nana said only use Libbys and never use anything else.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I use Libby's for pumpkin pie but for sweet potato and cushaw pie I use a pumpkin pie style spicing but modified for the sweet potato or cushaw.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> I use Libby's for pumpkin pie but for sweet potato and cushaw pie I use a pumpkin pie style spicing but modified for the sweet potato or cushaw.


Love sweet potato pie. How do you modify? I’m feeling deserving of a big pc of pie.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Nana said only use Libbys and never use anything else.



That was back when things were really packed by the name on the label.

An example: In 88 or so, I migrated up to Seattle, found a job in a Krusteaz Pancake plant.

On any given day, I would be stacking FROZEN PANCAKES in boxes labeled as Krusteaz, Dennys, Waffle house, I-Hop, Village Inn, Stuckey's, and several other places that just defrosted the frozen pancake as their own.

The batter never changed, nor the process of cooking, then out to a conveyor, through a freeze dryer, then out to the packers.

We had orders for X amount of cases daily for the end sellers. 

So packing places now days are MASS PRODUCERS, and the product is the same as any other product.

ED


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Cushaw?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Love sweet potato pie. How do you modify? I’m feeling deserving of a big pc of pie.


I use more allspice and or more cinnamon.



RockyMtBeerMan said:


> Cushaw?


A large crookneck squash. It isn't well known outside the south. Last ones I had weren't this big but 3 of them weight 27 lbs.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Found a pic of the last cushaw I had. 27 lbs total without the watermelon.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks, you learn something new every day around here 🙂.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> I use more allspice and or more cinnamon.
> 
> 
> A large crookneck squash. It isn't well known outside the south. Last ones I had weren't this big but 3 of them weight 27 lbs.


Makes me wonder how many pumpkin pies that would make .


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Makes me wonder how many pumpkin pies that would make .


 Zero. Now Cushaw pie, maybe a dozen +.

ED


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Well know that they have a huge seed cavity and the skin is thick. I got 9 or 11 quarts out of that 27 lbs OTH squash. Takes two cups about for a pie.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> Well know that they have a huge seed cavity and the skin is thick. I got 9 or 11 quarts out of that 27 lbs OTH squash. Takes two cups about for a pie.



Take the seeds, spread them on a cookie sheet, add a sprinkle of cinnamon, and roast them at 350 for 15 minutes.

Cool and bag them for a knosh while watching N C I S.

ED


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

de-nagorg said:


> Take the seeds, spread them on a cookie sheet, add a sprinkle of cinnamon, and roast them at 350 for 15 minutes.
> 
> Cool and bag them for a knosh while watching N C I S.
> 
> ED


I sent some to a friend in Missouri and he is growing some now. I bought some seeds from Baker Creek Seeds earlier this year to plant late Aug. maybe getting a fall crop. Green Striped Cushaw, there are other kinds of cushaw.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Want to know about Cushaw and pumpkin pie , just ask Martha . 









What Is Cushaw Squash? Here's What You Need to Know About This Hefty Relative of the Butternut and Acorn


Get to know this large winter squash that has a rounded bottom and long neck and ranges in color from frosted green-and-white bands to orange tops and green bottoms. Also how to prep and cook it.




www.marthastewart.com


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Want to know about Cushaw and pumpkin pie , just ask Martha .


@SeniorSitizen I was just about to post a similar link. Yours has everything the other does. I was looking mainly to see if it could grow at higher altitudes. I believe it does after reading both articles. No need for basically a double post.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> @SeniorSitizen I was just about to post a similar link. Yours has everything the other does. I was looking mainly to see if it could grow at higher altitudes. I believe it does after reading both articles. No need for basically a double post.


 It does grow at high altitudes.

As a teen I lived in Colorado, ( western slope), and had a neighbor that grew them along with Banana Squash. 

The Banana squash were around 10 inches diameter and about 2 feet long, Looked like a Yellow watermelon ( the long ones). And both made good pies.

ED


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

de-nagorg said:


> It does grow at high altitudes.
> 
> As a teen I lived in Colorado, ( western slope), and had a neighbor that grew them along with Banana Squash.
> 
> ...


I've gotten confused. It was RockyMtBeerman asking about cushaw. me->







<-me


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Finally, 2 pies in the oven. I will let you know how they taste .

Bud


----------

